
The future of flooding and how it may affect waterside cities - lopespm
https://www.marshalls.co.uk/commercial/blog/the-future-of-flooding-and-how-it-may-affect-water
======
Havoc
London’s barrier has a limited use cycle though - another decade or two
depending on how you measure it. So even that is a stopgap Measure

It’s also being used far more than planned (2-3x)

Countering climate change scale geo effects is hard

